# Advice In Wraping A Handle In Paracord



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all
I'm considering wrapping the handle of my FS-1 in paracord. I'm sure it's not brain surgery but I've never done anything remotely resembling this. Know of any good instructional videos out there? Any advice to offer? I'll continue searching the forum, but I end up spending an hour looking at everything that's the least bit interesting. Love the forum.

Also would like to know the best way/places to purchase paracord.

Bruno


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

There are tons of good video's out there on wrapping handles and such with paracord. You can get as simple or as complex as you want to. I recommend Kevin at www.paracordist.com for a look at some advanced work, as well as googling for "Stormdrane".

As for buying paracord, it depends on what you want, and how much. If you want a guarantee of quality the first time, without the risk of a substandard product, I recommend these guys. http://www.takknife....ives_00003e.htm they don't sell it as their main biz, they use it themselves and sell some on the side. Not the cheapest, but no worries about getting poor quality (and there is plenty of it out there).

The next option is to go to your nearest army/navy surplus store and pick up some there. That way you get to fondle the merchandise before you buy it. You want to make sure that the outer sheath is smooth, round (not oval or flat), soft and that it fits relatively tightly around the inner cords. If the tensioning on the weavers the cord is assembled on gets out of whack you can get cord that the sheath wants to slip or stretch a lot over the cords. Not good. All paracord will slip around some, but it should be minimal. If you pull out a double arms length, hold the end loosely and pull with the other hand, the inner cords should not slide back into the sheath more than an inch. Bargain cord may have several inches of stretch in it, and will feel stiff or plastic-ish.

If you want the smoothest finish to your work, go with solid color cord, as the mixed colors are always a little different in gauge and tend to feel rougher. Which may not be a bad thing, depending on what you want.

This all supposes you want to buy a full hank of 100 feet (normally). If you just want enough to do a slingshot, drop me a pm and I may be able to fix you up.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Bruno529 said:


> Hi all
> I'm considering wrapping the handle of my FS-1 in paracord. I'm sure it's not brain surgery but I've never done anything remotely resembling this. Know of any good instructional videos out there? Any advice to offer? I'll continue searching the forum, but I end up spending an hour looking at everything that's the least bit interesting. Love the forum.
> 
> Also would like to know the best way/places to purchase paracord.
> ...


Do a search in youtube under "wrapping a knife handle in paracord" I know you want to wrap your SS, but its the same concept, you will find a lot of good videos


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Bruno529 said:


> Hi all
> I'm considering wrapping the handle of my FS-1 in paracord. I'm sure it's not brain surgery but I've never done anything remotely resembling this. Know of any good instructional videos out there? Any advice to offer? I'll continue searching the forum, but I end up spending an hour looking at everything that's the least bit interesting. Love the forum.
> 
> Also would like to know the best way/places to purchase paracord.
> ...


http://www.campingsurvival.com/index.html awsome place for paracord its where I get all of mine, make sure you get the MilSpec paracord its made better, Rothco makes great paracord


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

check out TIAT on youtube... they used to be called Two Knotty Boys... I make paracord bracelets, lanyards, and pouches, ect. and I learned it all from them... check out my post on re-wrapping the handle on my Jorg Panther...
Kip


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the quick response. JLS Survival I believe this is the paracord you were talking about?

http://www.unclesams...y=234&keywords=

If so this place is about 10 minutes from me, maybe worth checking out.

Bruno


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Bruno529 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the quick response. JLS Survival I believe this is the paracord you were talking about?
> 
> http://www.unclesams...y=234&keywords=
> 
> ...


yup thats the stuff!


----------

